# Need a good mechanic



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have an Expidition that from what I am told needs either a CV joint or a boot. I need someone who knows their stuff and can fix reasonably. I can get parts. Thanks in advance!---Matt:thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

LO's over on Lillian Hwy, between Blue Angle and Fairfield.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

If your in Perdido just take it to blue angel, they are some good guys up there. Most likely the boot has a crack and once sand gets in there it's over with but let em check it out.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> If your in Perdido just take it to blue angel, they are some good guys up there. Most likely the boot has a crack and once sand gets in there it's over with but let em check it out.


Wouldthat be Bebo's?


----------

